# VCD --Need PBC turned on



## chevysix1 (May 26, 2012)

Back in 2003 we spent a month in Australia and New Zealand. I spent many hours creating a four CD VCD presentation of our entire trip. I have lost many of the pictures when I changed computers 4 times since then. I have 4 complete sets of 4 VCDs but when I tried to play them for my Grand Daughter the other day I got the message " Need a VCD 2.0 player and please turn on PBC to show photos. The presentation includes a musical background and my comentary on each photo. I downloaded two VCD players "X-VCD" and "Media Player Lite" I still get the same message. Can someone tell me if the PBC function is strictly hardware oriented or can this be compensated for with some software program?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How did you make them? What software and format?

You're actually the first person I ever heard of actually using VCD's. It didn't exactly take off.

You may need to play them in a DVD player with playback control.

If any player will play them on a PC, I'd suspect that VLC Player would since they try hard to stay ahead of the compatibility game.


----------



## chevysix1 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer. I tried the VCD on my main DVD player and it worked but the pictures were not as good as they used to be. Back in 2003 when I made the VCDs everything was straight analog and the pictures looked great. But now, and I am not an expert on this, but the setup from the DVD player to the TV is HDMI with the DVD player out put being boosted to 1080I.The pictures look "Washed Out", very grainy and just not good at all. 

So I am assuming that the PBC function must be hardware related and not a software function. I think I probably have an older DVD player around but it would probably be IDE and not SATA so I am not sure where I go from here as I think this mother board does not have any IDE connections.

I do not know which software package I used nor format that was used to create this VCD package. Too much water under the bridge. 
Thanks again for your help. 
Ralph


----------



## chevysix1 (May 26, 2012)

I did also download the VCL player player as you suggested. I could play the sound portion or the pictures but I could not get the program to play it as a video with sound coming in as needed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What types of files are they?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You're out of luck on the quality side since VCD files are VHS quality so they won't look good on today's HD screens.

If you load one of the VCD discs into the computer and explore the file structure without trying to play it, do you see files with the .dat extension? You need to have show extensions turned on, which everyone should have to see file extensions. If you see the .dat file(s), try copying one to your hard drive and change the extension to .mpg and then try to play it and see what happens. I'm thinking that should bypass or ignore the PBC function when playing on a computer.


----------

